# Where to find pom pom crabs/dwarf hairgrass



## WateraDrop (Nov 16, 2008)

Ahoy. I've been looking around for pom pom crabs for the past few months to no avail and I've been looking for .. well not really looking for, more like seeing if it's there but if it's not then whatever .. for dwarf hairgrass for the past 3 years or so LOL. Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to find the crab and the DHG? I've already checked BA's and SeaUMarine for the crab but am not sure where to go for the DHG.


----------



## Guest (Jul 24, 2010)

WateraDrop said:


> Ahoy. I've been looking around for pom pom crabs for the past few months to no avail and I've been looking for .. well not really looking for, more like seeing if it's there but if it's not then whatever .. for dwarf hairgrass for the past 3 years or so LOL. Does anyone have any idea where I might be able to find the crab and the DHG? I've already checked BA's and SeaUMarine for the crab but am not sure where to go for the DHG.


There are about 7 pots left of Dwarf Hairgrass at the Menagerie which just arrived yesterday. It usually always in stock there.

http://www.menageriepetshop.com/fish/aquatic-plants.html

the current list is in error as it shows Eleocharis parvula in pots as being out-of-stock (until it's fixed)


----------

